# RASP meal question



## euphoria94 (Dec 3, 2015)

I know in Ranger School you are fed very little. Is it similar to that in RASP? Steady meals? Thanks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 3, 2015)

Questions like these, just confirm the solid fact that the military is probably not for you.

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 3, 2015)

I would count on not eating much in any SOF selection in the Army or Marines. The Navy guys get to eat all the time.


----------



## euphoria94 (Dec 3, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Questions like these, just confirm the solid fact that the military is probably not for you.
> 
> LL


I asked the question because it would give me a good look at if I should pack on a few pounds or not.


TLDR20 said:


> I would count on not eating much in any SOF selection in the Army or Marines. The Navy guys get to eat all the time.


Okay thanks for the reply. I'm physically fit but very thin so I was asking to see if I needed to bulk up. I take that as a yes.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

euphoria94 said:


> I asked the question because it would give me a good look at if I should pack on a few pounds or not.
> 
> Okay thanks for the reply. I'm physically fit but very thin so I was asking to see if I needed to bulk up. I take that as a yes.



This would have been helpful information in the first post.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 3, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Questions like these, just confirm the solid fact that the military is probably not for you.
> 
> LL



You know this how?



euphoria94 said:


> I asked the question because it would give me a good look at if I should pack on a few pounds or not.
> 
> Okay thanks for the reply. I'm physically fit but very thin so I was asking to see if I needed to bulk up. I take that as a yes.



I was in the exact same boat. I gained 15 pounds of muscle in OSUT.


----------



## euphoria94 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was in the exact same boat. I gained 15 pounds of muscle in OSUT.[/QUOTE]
Okay awesome, I appreciate the input. Physically I can nearly max the PFT but its always been tough to put on weight. Thanks again.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2015)

euphoria94 said:


> Okay awesome, I appreciate the input. Physically I can nearly max the PFT but its always been tough to put on weight. Thanks again.



Until I joined the military I had a hard time putting on weight...  I went from 140 lbs to 165 lbs during Initial Entry Training to Airborne...  but then again, I went from 170ish lbs at the start of pre-Phase (now SFAS) to 145ish lbs at the end of Phase I.  Through massive PT and proper nutrition I was back to 165 is lbs by Robin Sage where I lost 10 lbs.

Depending on mission and available calories, in the military, your weight will fluctuate, it happens, don't worry about it.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 6, 2015)

You'll be hungry Monday-Friday afternoon at RASP. We all got a second dinner when we could at the Airborne or OCS DFAC. You will lose weight. So eat everything in airborne. OSUT may bulk you up if you're small now. Big guys (like me) lose fat and small dudes gain muscle like @TLDR20 said.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2015)

I went from 165 to 175 in OSUT. Unless you are a chunky butt, you will probably gain. I wouldn't worry about weight, just eat when its available, and eat everything they give you. The big issue is watching yourself after training is over...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 7, 2015)

I have no idea what my weight was coming out of Fort Benning. The only reason I know I was 165 going in is because I reviewed my reenlistment physical years ago and was pleased to see at 36 I was three pounds lighter than when I enlisted at 18. How do you fuckers remember these numbers?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I have no idea what my weight was coming out of Fort Benning. The only reason I know I was 165 going in is because I reviewed my reenlistment physical years ago and was pleased to see at 36 I was three pounds lighter than when I enlisted at 18. How do you fuckers remember these numbers?



I was actually shocked that I gained, I figured I would lose. Funny thing is I jumped to 185-190 and stayed there until I had to stop running.


----------



## cisco4711 (Dec 12, 2015)

You get three meals a day with the exception of Cole Range. You also get released everyday at 5pm along with weekends off. You won't be starving.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2015)

cisco4711 said:


> You get three meals a day with the exception of Cole Range. You also get released everyday at 5pm along with weekends off. You won't be starving.




Moderator hat on: You are posting on a Ranger thread. As a civillian you can ask questions, but leave the answering to Rangers and/or above. One of the agreements when signing on as a member of ShadowSpear is to post an intro, you got that right. Next is to fill out some information about yourself in your Bio, that is blank. Lastly, if you are going to give advice to Ranger questions, take the time to get vetted. From this post: "So does anyone know know where in the SOF community a 29E echo would be needed? I'm looking for specific units in case a slot for Ranger Regiment doesn't become available".


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 13, 2015)

cisco4711 said:


> You get three meals a day with the exception of Cole Range. *You also get released everyday at 5pm* along with weekends off. You won't be starving.


Things have changed a bit. Getting out of the brown fence on weeknights is a big deal in phase 1. You are lucky if you can sneak into airborne 1, maybe 2 times a week. I lost 10 pounds by the end of phase 1.


----------

